# vr6T oil feed line



## silverjettin (Jan 16, 2002)

quick question..does it matter which port you tap on the vr6 oil filter housing for the oil feed line?
tnx


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

nope shouldn't.

I've had em both places.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine is on the temp sensor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

Doesn't matter but if you want to know what your oil temp is and I think you should know at all times what it is I used this http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html

Lets you keep all the functionality while adding another port so you can get an oil pressure gauge or something.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

2.0 Ho said:


> Doesn't matter but if you want to know what your oil temp is and I think you should know at all times what it is I used this http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Oil-Pressure-Relocation-Kit_p_314.html
> 
> Lets you keep all the functionality while adding another port so you can get an oil pressure gauge or something.


I would not use the relocation kit for temperature, or for a turbo oil feed line.

from 42DD website:

Additional Information
The spare port cannot be used for an oil temperature sender. Though the sender may fit, there is no circulation of oil in this adaptor. Temperatures may never exceed 200.

and my personal experience with the relocation kit, in a turbo oil feed line / pressure sensor application. (with non-favourable results)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5646925-Oil-pressure-VRT


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

You know.... I haven't seen high temps with mine in the temp sensor... I have a tee with the sensor on top and oil line out the side. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I would not use the relocation kit for temperature, or for a turbo oil feed line.
> 
> from 42DD website:
> 
> ...


From my 42dd block I have the turbo feed line, and the pressure sender, shoot actually can't remember if I put temp on it as well but either way I see above 200 temps sometimes but mostly not much above which is normal since my water never gets too much above 180 unless I am boosting like crazy. The oil pressure reads perfect as well. about 5-6 bar cold start and 1.5 bar roughly at complete warm up. Then again I have circulation from the turbo feed line oil having to run by everything though so maybe that makes a difference.


----------

